# Is there a conspiracy to bury Foghat?



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

When I was a young roadie (back in the early Pleistocene Era) some of the most popular songs for cover bands came from Foghat.

Foghat was HUGE! This was the early 70's and we must have had at least 6 Foghat songs in our setlist, ending with "Home In My Hand" for the obligatory encore. It always brought the house down.

They had tons of hits and sold a LOT of albums!

So why is it I never seem to hear about them? I never hear their songs on any classic rock radio stations. I never hear any covers from "geezer rock" bands. Never any bios on Much Music.

Even threads about jam standards or songs that stick in your head on this board never mention Foghat.

Lots of lesser-known bands of much more modest success seem to have their place in history. Yet it would seem that Foghat are "the band that must never be mentioned".

Does anybody have an explanation? Or even a viable conspiracy theory?

Sometimes I wonder if there was some big pissoff between the band and the media, where the media decided to take revenge.

Anyhow, for a band that was so huge to be so completely ignored today seems frankly...eerie!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foghat
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I remember buying a couple of foghat albums in the 80s from the *SALE!!! $0.25* bins along with Toad the Wet Sprocket and Lucifer's Friend if that helps any...can't remember any of the music though.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Growing up on Detroit FM radio, I got plenty of Foghat as a youngster. I don't know if I've ever heard any on Toronto radio to be honest. 

I kinda lump them in with "pre-Centerfold era" J. Geils Band - good stuff to have on CD because I'm never going to hear it anywhere else. Plenty of good time rock and roll tunes.

Must be a logistical issue - I'd never expect to hear it here unless it's in a movie soundtrack.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Alice Cooper plays some on his radio show, but he goofs on the name alot. Alice actually plays lots of old stuff on his radio show that you don'y hear anywhre else - almost like he is trying hard not to be commercially viable.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the Live on CD and 'Fool for the City' and maybe 'Rock & Roll' on vinyl. As noted on wiki, they formed after leaving Kim Simmon's 'Savoy Brown'. This is the best SB album, I think, and has Pevrett/Earl/Stevens on it:











Remember? (Sorry, couldn't get the whole cover with scanner) I'd like to do a few covers on this. Get this if you can.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I have that Savoy Brown album too. Used to cover a few of their tunes,great stuff.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i dont listen to the radio unless im at work, there we listen to q107- foghat gets played about once a day. problem is in a radio format situation like that, not only do foghat tunes have to compete with bands from their own era, but now the likes of sammy hagar era van halen, guns and roses and the tragically hip have what are considered classic rock tunes which are oft requested.
as well in canada, they likely have to compete with whatever canadian content laws that may exist.
as a rule, i dont go and watch cover bands play, but id imagine the same type of situation exists for them. so many tunes that people want to hear.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

I hadn't even thought about Foghat since the 70s. Thanks for jogging my memory, I think I'll put on Fool For The City.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume this was recorded somewhere between 1993 and 1999. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j04tsxNJikk&feature=related


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I assume this was recorded somewhere between 1993 and 1999. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j04tsxNJikk&feature=related


I remember reading that writers on the later Star Trek series, when they wrote an episode featuring another ship got to pick that ship's motto for its plaque (The Enterprise had the "To Boldly Go.." line on it.) Now I'm not much of a fan of the later Star Trek Series, and I'm not a wirter, but if I ever got to pick a motto for a Star Ship, it would have been--"Slow Ride, Take it Easy" I may even have suggested the name the USS Peverett.

I remember jamming to some of their stuff. Haven't played it in years though.

Here's their official website.

Anybody else get Stone Blue on blue vinyl?


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Slow Ride is in guitar hero 3. Foghat is not dead!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I saw the remnants of Foghat just 3 or 4 years ago. Original bass player and drummer. They were snuck (sneaked?) in as an opener for Edgar Winter and Alice Cooper.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Don't understand why Foghat isn't as popular as other acts that were popular in the 70's?

Listen to Slow Ride, Led Zeppelin's Dazed and Confused, Black Sabbath's War Pigs, and Pink Floyd's Shine on You Crazy Diamond back to back...that should put things in perspective for you...Then again, Steve Miller's The Joker gets played quite often on the radio and that's not exactly the best song ever written. Yeah, so why don't we hear Foghat more often?


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

zontar said:


> Anybody else get Stone Blue on blue vinyl?


I have two copies of that (black & blue). Ten albums
all together. Like them all. Their debut album and
'rock and roll outlaws' are my fav's.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Unfortunately now there cannot be a reunion of all the original members as Dave Peveret passed a couple of years ago. That MALE cancer takes another!!
However, it would be nice to see a reconstituted band tour for some live shows.
BTW - my favourite Savoy Brown recording is Raw Sienna (Needle and Spoon).

Brian


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

They're probably best known for the songs 'Slow Ride' and 'Fool For The City' (those were their only real 'commercial' songs, as I recall), but their album 'Rock And Roll Outlaws' rates up there among my favourite albums of all time, especially the song 'Eight Days On The Road'-what a GREAT GUITAR SONG! Check the album out if you can find it. (oh, laristotle mentioned it already!)
-Mikey


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Actually Rod Price has also passed on. I never saw Foghat, but I did see Savoy Brown with lonesome dave, Roger Earl aand Tone Stevens in the lineup (along with Kim Simmonds). They were always more popular in the US than in GB for some reason. 
As far as commercial radio of any kind is concerned, we now have DJ's mostly replaced by computer generated playlists. Other than not hearing much of the music I like, it bugs me more to hear someone trying to fill in the time in between songs that usually has no clue what he is talking about in terms of the musician's or the music he is playing at the time.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Michelle said:


> I have the Live on CD and 'Fool for the City' and maybe 'Rock & Roll' on vinyl. As noted on wiki, they formed after leaving Kim Simmon's 'Savoy Brown'. This is the best SB album, I think, and has Pevrett/Earl/Stevens on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simmons is still great and "Poor Girl" from that album one of my faves. Here's a recent video of Simmons.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRHXUx0oGOk


and here we are covering "You Can't take it With You" . Sorry for the crappy sound. That's the "Busen Plexi" Wild Bill. :food-smiley-004:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sy0AsSosIHs


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

zontar said:


> Anybody else get Stone Blue on blue vinyl?


Yep. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Yep. :smilie_flagge17:


Me too! Foghat was a great band. They were never really that popular in Canada other than SW Ontario...I guess because we had access to Detroit rock radio. LOL, when I was a teenager a LONG TIME AGO, I would hook up cable to my stereo receiver so I could catch Detroit radio stations. They were very big in Detroit. Saw them a couple of times at Cobo Hall back in the day. Always a great show. I was truly saddened when I heard Lonesome Dave and Rod Price had passed.


----------

